# Fish Tattoos anyone!?



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

It was an idea in my mind and i was wondering if anyone had any?


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm working on a sketch of a rhom with an open mouth, its a pic circulating this site and others, but I wanted to make it a bit more personalized. My only reservation is that my friends already think I'm a fish dork, and when I finally get the tattoo i'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

A tat of a P would be fat! What are you thinking of getting a tat of badforthesport?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Someone on another board contracted me to draw a pic of an Asian Arowana for a tat. I sent a copy of the original to him a few months ago and am anxiously waiting to see what the finished tat looks like:










The pic of the drawing doesn't do the softness of the shading any justice...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Draco, Fantastic drawing!!!!!!!!!!! Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn that is an awesome drawing! Do you have any of Ps?


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

that pic is really nice i would love one to frame on my wall ,draco how much


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

draco, how about hooking me up with a Pbass tat after all the sh*t we been through


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i was also looking onto geting a silver arow in very very good detail going around my leg. (calf area) im not sure it was just an idea. i also would hear it from my friends and not everyone like silvers but you know what they say... one one person needs to be happy with the tat. If somone "cough cough" came up with a fat ass drawing of a arow going around and up my leg i might get it!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks guys! I really love to draw but I have to be in a certain mood to do it. There's been many an occasion where someone has told me to draw something on the spot and I can't do it. I work in spurts and stop before I start to lose my concentration. I'm lucky the person was patient with waiting for me to finish, but he said that it was worth it.

I charged $50 for the original contract because I had to draw the picture from scratch but I can send out copies for cheaper since it's already done. If anyone has a copy of Jurasic Fish, I'm sure you recognize that pose. I'm just starting out with doing fish so I'm still at the point where I need a reference to look at.

PM me if interested! In the meantime maybe I'll start working on a Silver Aro. I could probably do a nice PBass. I can't do tribal style stuff, just detailed true to life drawings.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'd sure like to get one, eventually, eventually meaning like 6+ years down the line when I have the money to blow on something relatively frivolous like a tattoo


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i know a guy that went and got a fishing lure tattooed on his arm looks like a

fuzzy fox tail with a hook to each his own i guess. a piranha tat would be pretty

cool, you could do some cool sh*t with a aro tat too


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Dracofish that is a beautiful arow drawing







I'll be sure to post up my sketch when I finish, but it won't compare to that.


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

dracofish said:


> Someone on another board contracted me to draw a pic of an Asian Arowana for a tat. I sent a copy of the original to him a few months ago and am anxiously waiting to see what the finished tat looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that is simply brilliant,you must be proud of yourself to be able to do something like that.







amazing. if you ever do a catfish one please let me know.(no cory's)


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i was thinking a shoal of piranha ripping through my skin...i dont know if you get the idea but i've seen it done with tigers and stuff like that,looks like they are coming out of your body and out of your skin to be more specific


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

nasty typhoon said:


> i was thinking a shoal of piranha ripping through my skin


 That would be tight!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Homebrewed on PFish has an awesome Koi tatt.


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Dude!!!!
I am currently completing my fish sleeve.
I have a large Koi on my left forearm and two salt water ones aswell.

here they are:


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

alot of people get koi tatts. im not into koi.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Pacuguy said:


> Dude!!!!
> I am currently completing my fish sleeve.
> I have a large Koi on my left forearm and two salt water ones aswell.
> 
> here they are:


 that looks cool!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i like the koi tattoo







it looks realy cool


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

wow! kick ass drawing Draco!







that looks amazing!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice Koi tat


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

down the road i would like a badass p tat'd on my forarm.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

draco you have my PM banned


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Peacock said:


> draco you have my PM banned










I wonder why.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> draco you have my PM banned


 I unblocked it, but only if you promise to be good...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL.. its sad we have come to this..

ill hit you up witha PM shortly


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

xerox


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

am i the only one with fish tattoos?
come on fish freaks like us, someones got to have one. lol


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

slylie said:


> xerox


I have pictures of that particular piece in progress if you don't believe that I drew it.









And no, that's a pic of the original. What I sent the person was a copy of the original because I get too attatched to my actual artwork to let it go. If you still don't believe me, I can get in contact with him and have him come here to set things straight.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

lol... flaming at its best.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

dracofish said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > xerox
> ...


ohhh dont worry, i beleive you drew it.. we just had a nickname for 'art' that was drawn from pictures instead of the artists mind.... that being 'xerox'... not saying its a bad thing... i just think art is more enjoyable that was drawn inspired by someones creativity, instead of a photograph.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

slylie said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > slylie said:
> ...


i disagree.. Art inspired by someones creativity is usualy not perfect and does not match the "object" well.. i dislike inperfect art based on real life objects. if your going to draw a Asian Arowana, it better be perfect. or it just garbage.. Now if the person is Superbly gifted and can draw a perfect Asian Arowana from imagination only then im ALL for it. but 80% of the fine artists out there cannot.

IMO of course.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

I am getting a bunch of egyptian tats, not fishies though


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

obieinctown said:


> I am getting a bunch of egyptian tats, not fishies though


 SQUID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Biker term)


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

after seeing this thread been thinking about this,wouldnt mind a fish tat.have to be a catfish though but cant decide which one there is to many i like,think a tig would look good but a jag might be even better?


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

I am seriously considering get a tat of 1 of my Cariba or even my Rhom,actually to hide a tat i got when i was younger.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

most artist start theyr'e drawing from soemwhere,even like famous painters like davinci(sp),pecaso(sp)..i draw more better and accurately when i have something as a guide line
nice art work!,draco


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > dracofish said:
> ...


 Yeah i know what u are getting at, of course i wouldnt expect someone to draw still life from memory, just meant art like this..



















.. is more in my taste..


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm not into modern art. It's just not my thing. I enjoy drawing real life representations of animals. As I said before, this was my first fish drawing, so I needed a reference. And as Neil said, it had to be perfect, especially with the number of scales and proportions. In time, I'll be able to do it from my head, as I can now do with horses.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

dracofish said:


> I'm not into modern art. It's just not my thing. I enjoy drawing real life representations of animals. As I said before, this was my first fish drawing, so I needed a reference. And as Neil said, it had to be perfect, especially with the number of scales and proportions. In time, I'll be able to do it from my head, as I can now do with horses.


 hmm.. van gogh died in 1885, not exactly modern art.. but, to each his/her own. Everyone has different taste, i guess i prefer art that makes you wonder what the artist was inspired by, not what picture they were looking at.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

slylie said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not into modern art. It's just not my thing. I enjoy drawing real life representations of animals. As I said before, this was my first fish drawing, so I needed a reference. And as Neil said, it had to be perfect, especially with the number of scales and proportions. In time, I'll be able to do it from my head, as I can now do with horses.
> ...


Well, doing accurate representations of wildlife doesn't necessarily need a picture. As I said, I can draw a horse from my head because I've had enough time working with them to know the correct proportions and whatnot. I can also sit outside and draw a specific scene or something to that effect. Pictures aren't always necessary. For fish that I don't have in my possession, however, it is.

As far as Van Gogh, I know when he died. Perhaps I should have just said that Impressionist art isn't for me. I have an oil reproduction of Starry Night that I was given for my birthday a few years ago. I have it on my wall for sentimental value, not because I like the painting. Rich is a big fan of Dali and Escher, but I don't much like their stuff either.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

these are more along my taste's.


































draco can you draw anything? like lets say a 12th century French Knight in full armor on a horse? if i hook you up with a pic? $$$ of course.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

another fine peice


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

i can see you like war-related pics.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Big time, I love Powerfull paintings that prove a powerfull point. War paintings do just that!

my Favorit painting is the first one. "Reflections" by Lee Teter. that painting makes me teer up when i see it in real life.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Neil, I can try, however I'm usually horrible with drawing people.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I'd have to say that my favorite artist from history would definately be Leonardo da Vinci, not for his paintings, but for all the studies he did and for his interest in science and physiology. The man was truly way before his time and was a gifted scholar. I particularly enjoy the studies he did concerning the horse.

CLICK!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thats a nice painting Neil


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I've seen pictures of "Reflections" before and I think it is an amazing work.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I've seen pictures of "Reflections" before and I think it is an amazing work.


 i agree.. awesome painting.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dracofish said:


> I'd have to say that my favorite artist from history would definately be Leonardo da Vinci, not for his paintings, but for all the studies he did and for his interest in science and physiology. The man was truly way before his time and was a gifted scholar. I particularly enjoy the studies he did concerning the horse.
> 
> CLICK!


 ohhh thats great!!!! thanks for linking me!


----------

